# Bosnian (BCS): I miss you



## b_fly

pioums said:
			
		

> Moreover, how do you say "I missed you"?


I missed you. - Nedostajao si mi.
(If he's a male, if it's a woman - nedostajala si mi.)

Are you in love with Bosnian, or what??


----------



## pioums

If I (a man) missed a woman, I've to say "nedostajala si mi", that's right? and phonetically, how does it sound?

Thank you very much for helping me


----------



## b_fly

_Reason: Rule 22 - proper capitalization and punctuation required! _
_-----_
_Sorry, i didn't knew that._



> I've to say "nedostajala si mi", that's right?



_That's right._


> how does it sound?


Well, just read it. It sounds the same way that it's written. 
Well, I'm not good enough for explaining that. 
(I'm not good in English, too) 

Spelling is always the same. I can write here how every letter sounds, if you want...


----------



## jazyk

I agree the spelling is phonetic, but maybe saying where the accent should be placed in the first word might help.

And I assume the j is pronounced y.


----------



## b_fly

Well, for me, and I'm original speaker  there's no accent in that word.
Maybe, someone else can tell you that, I really don't know.
n (like *n*ame)
e (like *e*gg)
d (like *d*ad)
o (like *o*bject)
s (like *s*ave)
t (like *t*able)
a (like *a*lphabet)
j (like *y*ellow)
a (like *a*lphabet)
l (like *l*and)
a (like *a*lphabet)

s (like *s*ave)
i (like *i*llusion)

m (like *m*um)
i (like *i*llusion)


just say it, with no accent, she will understand you, believe me.


----------



## natasha2000

the stress is in O
ned*O*stajala si mi


----------



## piccolina1977

pioums said:
			
		

> If I (a man) missed a woman, I've to say "nedostajala si mi", that's right? and phonetically, how does it sound?
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me


 
Here is how we would write the pronounciation for the English-speaking people:

nedostajala si mi:
neh-doh-stayalah see me 

note: the emphasized part is underlined, all the vowels are short and all the 'a' sounds are like the 'a' in the word 'f*a*ther'

I hope that helps!

Vanja


----------



## vatreno

So... when I see someone I would say *nedostajao ti *(I missed you)? Close? Or would this not be good because it is like a finished action? Kind of depends on how the person listening would take that hahaha.

Any corrections or opinions on the context are welcome


----------



## Athaulf

vatreno said:


> So... when I see someone I would say *nedostajao ti *(I missed you)?



No, what you wrote is ungrammatical. The correct form is _*nedostajao si mi*_ if you're saying it to a man, and *nedostajala si mi* if you're saying it to a woman. 

The structure of this sentence in BCS is different from its English counterpart. When you say "I missed you" in English, "I" is the subject, and "you" is the object of the verb. In BCS, however, the verb _nedostajati_ works the other way: the person to whom you're telling that you missed him/her is the subject, and you are the (indirect) object, kind of as if you said "*you* were missing *to me*" (which would of course mean something else in English). Additionally, the subject pronoun is normally omitted in sentences like this, so the correct form is _nedostajao/la si mi_, where _nedostajao/la si _is the 2nd person singular past tense of the verb _nedostajati_, and _mi_ means "to me".


----------



## vatreno

Oh thanks athaulf I was forgetting that when speaking it reflects the subject talked about and not me speaking! That is a very important point to remember!


----------

